# Set Timing '89 Chevy K2500 350 CID



## Daddy Wags (Feb 3, 2007)

Does anyone know which wire to disconnect before setting the timing on this truck? I think it's on the pass. side firewall behind the plastic cover, but not sure which one. I've been told it's a single wire.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

you are correct. its a 1 wire only gm weather pack style plug. 

disc wire fire up truck. check engine light will be on. set to 0* and turn off truck. plug back in and fire up. should be all good. some times you need to disc batt to clear timming fault code.


----------



## Daddy Wags (Feb 3, 2007)

Is this wire on the pass. firewall? Which plug is it?


----------



## #1 plowtech (Dec 8, 2001)

It is 1 single wire ,weather pac style plug, behind your plastic cover on pass side firewall.
remove the cover w/ 1 plastic cheesy nut,and its behind it.

Goodluck, Plowtech.


----------



## Daddy Wags (Feb 3, 2007)

Do you know what color the wire is?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Daddy Wags;401879 said:


> Do you know what color the wire is?


The wire you want is a single light brown wire with a black stripe. It's located under the plastic cover on the pass side of the firewall like you said. After you set the timing with the truck running the ECM will set a code because of having the timing wire disconnected so be sure and clear the code after your done.


----------



## Daddy Wags (Feb 3, 2007)

Found it. Thanks.


----------



## Buick1500Chevy (Sep 9, 2007)

If you advance the timing to 6 BTDC it will run a bit stronger...


----------



## Daddy Wags (Feb 3, 2007)

Found it. Thanks.


----------

